# كيف يتم ضغط المياه ؟



## goodzeelaa (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

والله عندي سؤال اتسئلت فيه و مش عرفت اعطي الجواب الشافي
السؤال بيقول

ازاي المياه بيتم ضغطها بمعني اخر دلوقتي انا مليت ماسوره بالمياه كامله و فرغت من الهواء كامل
فكيف يتم ضغط المياه داخلها او تزويد حجم المياه داخلها؟

الي انا عاوز اعرف الديناميكيه في عمليه الضغط

الجواب الي انا قولتوا انوا بتتم عمليه ضغط المياه بتقليل المسافه بين الجزيئات لاقصي حد و بعدين بيكون في رد فعل يعمل علي زياده الضغط

شكرا و مستني الردود


----------



## moazbasha (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل
دائما احب البحث في المشاركات القديمه وغالباما اجد بعض الاستفسارات الهامة التي لم يتم الاجابة عنها

يصنف الماء على أنه Incompressible Fluid مما يعني أنه غير قابل للانضغاط (وذلك مقارنة بالغازات حيث يمكننا اهمال انضغاط السوائل الضعيييييف جدا مقارنة بالغازات)

أما استفسارك فأعتقد أنه بخصوص طلمبات الماء Water Pumps 
وان كان كذلك فالطلمبه لا تقوم بضغط الماء انما تقوم بزيادة السرعة الخطية للماء وينتج عن ذلك زيادة في معدل تدفق الماء Flow Rate وزيادة في ال Head وذلك لمقاومة لقوى الاحتكاك و Shear Stress 

بمعنى اخر فالPumps تعمل على زيادة Kinatice Energy وهذه الطاقة تتحول حسب الاحتياج
يعني لو محتاجين زيادة في التدفق
او زيادة في Head
وكذلك فالطاقة تتحول الى ضغط

تقبل مروري


----------



## moazbasha (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل
دائما احب البحث في المشاركات القديمه وغالبا ما اجد بعض الاستفسارات الهامة التي لم يتم الاجابة عنها

يصنف الماء على أنه Incompressible Fluid مما يعني أنه غير قابل للانضغاط (وذلك مقارنة بالغازات حيث يمكننا اهمال انضغاط السوائل الضعيييييف جدا مقارنة بالغازات)

أما استفسارك فأعتقد أنه بخصوص طلمبات الماء Water Pumps 
وان كان كذلك فالطلمبه لا تقوم بضغط الماء انما تقوم بزيادة السرعة الخطية للماء وينتج عن ذلك زيادة في معدل تدفق الماء Flow Rate وزيادة في ال Head وذلك لمقاومة لقوى الاحتكاك و Shear Stress 

بمعنى اخر فالPumps تعمل على زيادة Kinetic Energy وهذه الطاقة تتحول حسب الاحتياج
يعني لو محتاجين زيادة في التدفق
او زيادة في Head
وكذلك فالطاقة تتحول الى ضغط

تقبل مروري


----------



## محايد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*محاولة اجابة*

تعليق متواضع بالاحمر



goodzeelaa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> والله عندي سؤال اتسئلت فيه و مش عرفت اعطي الجواب الشافي
> السؤال بيقول
> ...



تفضل احد الاخوة وذكر انه بامكانك زيادة الضغط باستعمال مضخات...
ايضا الضواغط تستعمل لرفع ضغط ايضا

ايضا رفع الحرارة يزيد الضغط ...تناسب طردي (المساحة ثابته)


p= f/a
الضغط هو ناتج القوة على المساحة


----------

